# Dog Biscut Recipe



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a good tried and true dog biscut recipe they could share. I will be selling at a Farmer's Market and would like to offer a dog biscut made with honey. Also what does one charge for dog biscuts? 

Thanks


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is one that I make and sell - haven't met a dog who doesn't love them:

3/4 cup hot water
1/2 cup margarine
1/2 cup powdered milk
1 tsp. salt
1 egg, beaten
3 cup whole wheat flour
1 tblsp. honey

In a large bowl pour hot water over the margarine. Stir in salt, powdered milk, honey, and egg. Add flour 1/2 cup at a time. Knead to a stiff dough. Roll out to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into dog bone shapes, etc. (I use a bone shaped cookie cutter). Bake at 325 for 50 minutes. They will dry out quite hard. Makes about 1 1/4 pounds of biscuits.

I did the math once, and figured out that it costs about .20 cents each to make, not counting time or electricity. I charge $1.00 for a 3-pack.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome!, Thanks for sharing. I'll make some for the dogs we visit . I can hear them crunching on them already. Crunch! Crunch!


----------



## Brad Adams (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome, I needed a good recipe to make for my Akitas. This will be perfect!


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, AltamontBee.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

Let me know how they turn out for you!


----------

